# ~*~ Brown Gems  ~*~ C'monandlookatit!!



## MacVirgin (Oct 14, 2006)

So nothing exiting on the colors, just lots of browns. He it goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























Eyes:
CoCo Beach pigm
Tempting
Amber lights
Goldmine
Club
Blacktrack
Nylon
prep and prime eyes in medium dark


Lashes: Mac *like always, have to go look man lol*

Face:
Hypereal foundation nc500
select cover up 44
blot powder medium dark,
Strobe cream

Cheeks:
Gold deposit msf
new vegas msf *highlight*

Lips:
Sexy sweet lipglass (kinda lined the lips with it)
Clear lipglass Mac

Mascara:
Maxfactor masterpiece



Thanks for wachting lovelies!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 14, 2006)

Beautiful as always mama!  Love the lips as well...hott!!  What colors did you use on eyes and lips?  Browns are my luv


----------



## stellarx1587 (Oct 14, 2006)

So exotic! I love it!


----------



## Pei (Oct 14, 2006)

Purrrrfect.


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 14, 2006)

You do eye brows so well!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_Beautiful as always mama! Love the lips as well...hott!! What colors did you use on eyes and lips? Browns are my luv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks babe! i listed what i used


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 14, 2006)

thanks lovelies!


----------



## angelica (Oct 14, 2006)

Beautiful as always


----------



## n_c (Oct 14, 2006)

You are so freakin georgeous!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 14, 2006)

*blushes*


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 14, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 14, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 14, 2006)

thanks mama


----------



## almondeyez81 (Oct 14, 2006)

*hot-gyal*


----------



## theleopardcake (Oct 14, 2006)

this is so beautiful! i love the lips. the color is so rich and creamy


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 14, 2006)

Quote:

  Cheeks:
*God deposit msf*
new vegas msf *highlight*  
 

*WOW! STELLAR!!!!!  Browns look gorgeous on you!!!!*

*PS:  There's a MSF called "God Deposit"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




???  I want it (he he...jibes you in the ribs).*

*I'm partial to browns anyway (brown is my fave. color), but there's no denying you look fantastic!  The Amber beads are a nice touch, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## oriGINAl (Oct 14, 2006)

You are extremely talented and beautiful!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*WOW! STELLAR!!!!! Browns look gorgeous on you!!!!*

*PS: There's a MSF called "God Deposit"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




??? I want it (he he...jibes you in the ribs).*

*I'm partial to browns anyway (brown is my fave. color), but there's no denying you look fantastic! The Amber beads are a nice touch, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
you cheeky you!! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .. yes yes 'he' deposit it in my own hands lol!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oriGINAl* 

 
_You are extremely talented and beautiful!_

 
thanks sweety! and you are hot!!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 14, 2006)

you are so pretty.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Oct 14, 2006)

Omg..I love it!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 15, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry it took so long for me to post.. hehe i was gone all day...... but when i seen that u posted i just about pissed on myself.. and couldnt wait to see the look....... all i have to say is that i have the finest baby mamma on da earth lol....... u look gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 15, 2006)

And ummmm when u make it to the States to visit haha sing by GA.. and doo doo my MU...lol


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_And ummmm when u make it to the States to visit haha sing by GA.. and doo doo my MU...lol_

 






 how about you do your mu i i take great pics of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. oh that would be so scandalous!


----------



## mia88 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi there hot mama! Nice nice nice! I love the blending on the eyes and your lashes are great....now hurry along and look up the number of those lashes hehe


----------



## user79 (Oct 16, 2006)

That is beautiful! Great blending.


----------



## Bianca (Oct 16, 2006)

You really are a gem!!!! Looks great hon!


----------



## quandolak (Oct 16, 2006)

.........


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 

 
_





 how about you do your mu i i take great pics of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. oh that would be so scandalous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Haha that will work for meeeeeeeeeeee... hehe


----------



## User67 (Oct 16, 2006)

Gorgeous & not boring at all. You rock those neutrals!


----------



## ms_douchebag (Oct 16, 2006)

You are incredible, and you look like a goddess!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mia88* 

 
_Hi there hot mama! Nice nice nice! I love the blending on the eyes and your lashes are great....now hurry along and look up the number of those lashes hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i promise i will look it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... i keep losing the lil things with the # on it. I think mac has to come up with the nr angraved on the lash case or something. When unseal the lashes i try to stick the # on the case but they come off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

plus i'm an old lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you know so i keep forgeting which lashes i have


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_That is beautiful! Great blending._

 
thanks! :notworthy:


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Oct 16, 2006)

ypu are suchhhh a hot mama!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i love it.


----------



## clementine (Oct 16, 2006)

you´re  sooo beautiful - unbelievable.


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_ypu are suchhhh a hot mama!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i love it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hey sexy mama, thanks you!


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 16, 2006)

This is really really beautiful....


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 17, 2006)

Your so sweet *blows a kiss*


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 17, 2006)

awesome mu. love the lashes


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mia88* 

 
_Hi there hot mama! Nice nice nice! I love the blending on the eyes and your lashes are great....now hurry along and look up the number of those lashes hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
o.k i found the lashes number lol. I had these on: #21


----------



## maggysfbayb (Oct 18, 2006)

Sexy lips and very hot gorgeous Cabaret style


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks sweetie


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Oct 18, 2006)

Love it, very beautiful.


----------



## Sanne (Oct 18, 2006)

so pretty!!!! you are so beautiful!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 18, 2006)

ummmm... eyebrow LOVE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 beautiful!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 18, 2006)

why thanks pretty ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *bats lashes*


----------



## mzjae (Oct 20, 2006)

That is so beautiful! You are gorgeous!!


----------



## Nuuniie (Oct 20, 2006)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 21, 2006)

thanks


----------

